# Intense M3 vs. M6



## ricole (27. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Da ich leider keine Erfahrung mit Intense habe, hier meine Frage:

Welche Unterschiede gibt es zwischen nem M3 und nem M6?
Zu welchem von den beiden würdet ihr mir raten?

Danke!


----------



## Christiaan (27. Februar 2010)

Keine erfahrung, aber verkaufst ein Socom?

Also, M3 ist altes model, Ich hatte immer den gefuhl, Ich bin auf den bike, beim M6 ist mann mehr ins Rad, was viel besser fahrt. Durch den 1.5 sterrohr kann mann mit ein zero stack steuersatz den lneker viel tievfer fahren als am M3, was cih viel besser fahren find. Beim M3 war den Lenker immer zu hoch fuer mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricole (27. Februar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Keine erfahrung, aber verkaufst ein Socom?
> 
> Also, M3 ist altes model, Ich hatte immer den gefuhl, Ich bin auf den bike, beim M6 ist mann mehr ins Rad, was viel besser fahrt. Durch den 1.5 sterrohr kann mann mit ein zero stack steuersatz den lneker viel tievfer fahren als am M3, was cih viel besser fahren find. Beim M3 war den Lenker immer zu hoch fuer mich



MERCI!

Das ist doch schonmal sehr hilfreich für mich.


----------



## DEVILFROG_rider (27. Februar 2010)

Christiaan schrieb:


> Keine erfahrung, aber verkaufst ein Socom



erwischt

schreib doch im bikemarkt einfach ich will was neues, nimmt dir doch keiner übel...

dein socom sieht übrigens stark nach s aus...

wie chris gesagt hat, m6 hat die flachere front etc.


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2010)

hi leutz

ja dann frag ich doch auch mal nach.
ich bekomm nächste woche mein m3 und es würde mich interessieren wie das teil bergab so läuft(handling,sprung,geradeauslauf etc.)??
da ich nur auf rocky mtn unterwegs bin(war!)ist das absolutes neuland für mich.
man liest ja oft das sich ein intense am anfang recht schwer fahren lässt wegen dem vpp,stimmt das??wollte damit dieses jahr an 2-3 rennen im ixs cup teilnehmen deswegen meine frage.

besten dank im voraus


----------



## klemmi (28. Februar 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> man liest ja oft das sich ein intense am anfang recht schwer fahren lässt wegen dem vpp,stimmt das??wollte damit dieses jahr an 2-3 rennen im ixs cup teilnehmen deswegen meine frage.
> 
> besten dank im voraus


Mach dir keine Sorgen. An das neue Rad hast du dich nach 3 mal fahren ausreichend gewöhnt.


----------



## fx:flow (28. Februar 2010)

erst kaufen, dann fragen

?!


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2010)

lach,ja ich weiss aber ich dachte mir das es besser geht müsste als das flatline!?
bin halt ein m3 o. m6 noch nie gefahren.freu mich zwar bin aber auch gleichzeitig gespannt!

mfg


----------



## Downhoehl (28. Februar 2010)

Überlegenswert ist immer auch ein M3 mit den "Slacker"-Dropouts nachzurüsten. Legts das M3 tiefer und macht nen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Mir taugt das sehr.(nur müssen es dann 165er Kurbel sein!!!)


----------



## gobo (28. Februar 2010)

im norm. zustand muß da auch ne 165 kurbel drauf o. geht da auch ne 175??
bin ja erstmal froh wenns da ist,na mal sehen.


----------



## Downhoehl (28. Februar 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> im norm. zustand muß da auch ne 165 kurbel drauf o. geht da auch ne 175??
> bin ja erstmal froh wenns da ist,na mal sehen.


Ist es ein Rahmen mit 73er Innenlager oder mit 83er? Beim 73er muss auf jedenfall ne 170er oder besser ne 165er drauf weil sonst stößt die Kurbel an die obere Kettenstrebe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (1. März 2010)

breite ist 83mm aber warum muß da ne 165mm kurbel dran??


----------



## swabian (1. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> lach,ja ich weiss aber ich dachte mir das es besser geht müsste als das flatline!?
> bin halt ein m3 o. m6 noch nie gefahren.freu mich zwar bin aber auch gleichzeitig gespannt!
> 
> mfg



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, das Flatline richtig aufgebaut könntest Du auch jedes Rennen gewinnen (liegt dann nicht am Radl)

Ich kann das Flatline nur mit einem 951 vergleichen, welches aber mit schlechteren Teilen als mein Flatline aufgebaut war, vom Eindruck her war eigentlich nur der Antritt besser, vom Einlenken in Kurven und vom Druck aufs Vorderrad in den Anliegern eigentlich ziemlich identisch...... würde mal behaupten, daß es nicht am Fahrer liegt.
Hab mir trotzdem ein 951 bestellt, weil es mir super gefällt und technisch echt top gefertigt ist

Baue es einfach mal vernünftig auf und freue Dich übers neue Radl, mach Dir mal keinen großen Kopf darübergewinnen kannst dann auch mit dem M6!

Alle modernen Räder bewegen sich auf einem ziemlich hohen Niveau, egal ob Demo, Session....


----------



## gobo (1. März 2010)

hi

bin das flatline pro 2009 in willingen(festival)gefahren und muß zugeben das es vom antritt her nicht so recht aus de pötte kommt.am anfang
mußte da echt heftig ins pedal treten.was mich auch etwas gestört hat ist die tatsache das es auch nicht wirklich sprung freulich ist,da mußte schon mit schmakes und speed in den absprung rein.ansonsten ist das ding richtig geil.ok kommt evtl. auch auf den aufbau beim flatty an aber das originale pro hat mich da nicht so überzeugt.aber das soll ja nix heißen,vieleicht kämme ich damit besser zurecht wenn ich es öfters fahren würde?!
angeschaft wird es aber noch,von daher.

lg


----------



## Downhoehl (1. März 2010)

gobo schrieb:


> breite ist 83mm aber warum muß da ne 165mm kurbel dran??



Beim 73er Innenlager hast du das Problem bei den "langen" 175er Kurbeln das diese an die obere Strebe des Hinterbaus stossen. Aber generell würde ich ne 165er beim M3/M6 fahren, einfach wegen dem tiefen Tretlager in Verbindung mit der Menge an Federweg.....


----------



## gobo (2. März 2010)

besten dank dann werd ich mich mal nach einer geeigneten kurbel umsehen!

mfg


----------



## Monster666 (20. April 2010)

Hi Leute
kann mir jemand ne Seite angeben die die Geo Daten des M3 hat?
Technische Details sind auch von Vorteil...
Danke an euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH_RYDA (21. April 2010)

nachdem ichs 4 jahre gefahren bin habs ich im kopf:

66,5° Lenkwinkel (bei 565mm einbaulänge), 57,5cm oberrohr, 43,8cm schwingenlänge, 36,5cm trettlager, Radstand 1145cm... habs ich noch was wichtiges vergessen?


----------



## spikychris (26. April 2010)

Hi.. also zu deinen Bedenken wegen dem VPP.. also ich ganz persönlich muss da recht geben. Ich bin mit meinem Socom (denke durchs VPP) eher unzufrieden.
Ich möchte auf gar keinen Fall das Rad schlecht reden. Es ist nach wie vor wie auch das M3, M6, V10 usw einfach TOP. Aber ich ganz persönlich bin ein sehr aktiver Fahrer. Nehme gerne kleine Wellen zum absprung usw. Bin da eher ein bisschen verspielt. Und ich finde im Vergleich zu anderen Hinterbausystemen schluckt das VPP einfach alles weg. Mag sicher auch Vorteile haben, wenn man schnell wo durchbügeln will, aber nunja, mich spricht es einfach nicht 100% an.
Im übrigen kann man gegen dieses "Wegschlucken" dank VPP auch nicht sonderlich viel durch Einstellungen des Dämpfers machen.


----------



## fx:flow (27. April 2010)

mit meinem getunten dämpfer hatte ich im socom da aber einen ganz anderen eindruck.


----------



## spikychris (27. April 2010)

das mag dein Eindruck sein... nimmt dir ja auch keiner. Ich habe bis Dato einen anderen Eindruck. Das wird wohl auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und auf die Bikes und Fahrwerke, die man vorher gefahren ist ankommen. 
daher schrieb ich auch "ich ganz persönlich..."
Was für einen Dämpfer und in wie weit war der getunt?
Wüsste aber nicht, was ein tuning an dem "wegschlucken" des VPP Systems ändern soll.
Im Grunde genommen ist das ja ein super positiver Effekt und zeichnet das VPP aus, aaaaber mir gefällt es leider nicht.


----------



## Red Dragon (27. April 2010)

Hatte hier irgendwer mal Slacker an seinem M3?

Bin echt zufrieden soweit mit meinem M3, aber ein wenig flacher wäre schick. Wenn jemand noch Slacker rumfliegen hat, bzw. ne gute Bezugsquelle hat, immer her damit.


----------



## fx:flow (28. April 2010)

spikychris schrieb:


> das mag dein Eindruck sein... nimmt dir ja auch keiner. Ich habe bis Dato einen anderen Eindruck. Das wird wohl auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben und auf die Bikes und Fahrwerke, die man vorher gefahren ist ankommen.
> daher schrieb ich auch "ich ganz persönlich..."
> Was für einen Dämpfer und in wie weit war der getunt?
> Wüsste aber nicht, was ein tuning an dem "wegschlucken" des VPP Systems ändern soll.
> Im Grunde genommen ist das ja ein super positiver Effekt und zeichnet das VPP aus, aaaaber mir gefällt es leider nicht.



das war kein vorwurf, dass du mist erzählst. war ein revox mit motopitkan pro race-tuning. ist wahrscheinlich irgndwo auch ein kompromiss zwischen federkomfort und einem straffen fahrverhalten. tuner haben ja dann nochmal ganz andere möglichkeiten zur einstellung, als es ein standarddämpfer überhaupt zulässt.


----------



## spikychris (29. April 2010)

ja gut... sicherlich. Trotz allem wird es immer noch ein Unterschied sein, ob man das VPP hat oder z.B. einen normalen Eingelenker. Ich mag VPP nicht. Kacka VPP! 
Aber es ist echt gut... krass was das System aus dem Dämpfer holt, aber nunja wie gesagt, mir taugt das nich... Würd auch sehr gern mal eine Runde mit nem M6 fahren und schauen wie es sich da macht in Verbindung mit dem tiefen Schwerpunkt. Find das Socom zwar einerseits extremst leicht handelbar und geht steil nach vorne, aber es wird auch schnell mal zappelig. Sicher wegen dem geringen Gewicht, aber unter anderem auch, weil man "auf" dem Bike sitzt und nicht "in" dem Bike. Will aber IN dem Bike sitzen..


----------



## Downhoehl (29. April 2010)

Red Dragon schrieb:


> Hatte hier irgendwer mal Slacker an seinem M3?
> 
> Bin echt zufrieden soweit mit meinem M3, aber ein wenig flacher wäre schick. Wenn jemand noch Slacker rumfliegen hat, bzw. ne gute Bezugsquelle hat, immer her damit.



Hab die Slacker seit letztem Jahr am M3 dran, und ich will nix anderes mehr!!!In Kombination mit nem breiten/flachen Lenker für mich die Wucht. Das was viele am M3 bemängeln: das man "auf" dem Rad sitzt, wird dadurch bedeutend besser (hab aber kein vergleich zu nem M6). Allerdings sind dann 165er Kurbeln pflicht!!! Ach ja, und man muss den Sattel um einiges weiter nach vorne schieben weil er sonst beim Durchschlag gerne am Sattel anstößt.

Die Slacker bekommst du ganz Problemlos über Amerika. Ich nehme an du kennst den Link im MTBR.com-Forum?


----------



## Red Dragon (29. April 2010)

Downhoehl schrieb:


> Hab die Slacker seit letztem Jahr am M3 dran, und ich will nix anderes mehr!!!In Kombination mit nem breiten/flachen Lenker für mich die Wucht. Das was viele am M3 bemängeln: das man "auf" dem Rad sitzt, wird dadurch bedeutend besser (hab aber kein vergleich zu nem M6). Allerdings sind dann 165er Kurbeln pflicht!!! Ach ja, und man muss den Sattel um einiges weiter nach vorne schieben weil er sonst beim Durchschlag gerne am Sattel anstößt.
> 
> Die Slacker bekommst du ganz Problemlos über Amerika. Ich nehme an du kennst den Link im MTBR.com-Forum?



Ha, genau das gleiche Problem hab ich mit meinem M3. Irgendwie sitz ich etwas auf dem Bike, nicht wirklich 'im Bike'.

Vom Setup dürfte es passen, hab jetzt schon 'ne 165er Kurbel dran. Und mit dem I-Beam hab ich jetzt schon nicht das Problem mit dem Reifen-Sattel-Kontakt.

Ich kenn nur den direkten Link zu Powell Precision, die die Teile wohl fräsen. 

Danke dir schonmal, genau das wollte ich wissen.


----------

